# Members OnLine now - robots?



## mdurette (Jun 21, 2017)

I just happened to catch this.
Under Members online now - 435
states:  70 members, 280 guests and 85 robots.

Just curious - what/who are the robots and what are they looking for?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 21, 2017)

The board's search engine is your friend.  See http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....suggestion-thread.248315/page-10#post-1945137


----------

